# advice re workplace bathroom



## monte (10 May 2011)

............. 
I have been trying to find info on Health and Safety Reg's regarding proximty of toilets to employees etc but to no avail.
Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Purple (10 May 2011)

Have you tried just speaking to them about it?
Quoting H&S legislation in the first conversation would seem a bit confrontational.


----------



## monte (10 May 2011)

Oh yes Purple, have tried extensively but to no avail.
I don't want to be confrontational whatsoever, however the situation is being dealt with quite unfairly that is why I was hoping for some sort of health and safety concerns to add weight to our case.


----------



## Purple (10 May 2011)

According [broken link removed] to link "the sanitary conveniences shall be so arranged as to be conveniently accessible to persons at work at all times while they are at the site and shall where practicable be close to the washing facilities"
I don't see anything about toilets being in the same building.


----------



## Jim2007 (10 May 2011)

monte said:


> Oh yes Purple, have tried extensively but to no avail.
> I don't want to be confrontational whatsoever, however the situation is being dealt with quite unfairly that is why I was hoping for some sort of health and safety concerns to add weight to our case.



Go Unisex!  After a few visits to the loo, I'm sure there will be a lot of support for a change.....

Jim.


----------



## shesells (10 May 2011)

There definitely is a health and safety booklet with very specific guidelines on workplace sanitation....

[broken link removed]

I'm sure I have a more specific document bookmarked at work with much more detail than that...will post it tomorrow.


----------



## monte (11 May 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 
Shesells, I have heard there are specific guidelines alright, I just can't find them online myself, so if you can post them that would be really helpful, cheers.


----------



## Mpsox (11 May 2011)

Jim2007 said:


> Go Unisex! After a few visits to the loo, I'm sure there will be a lot of support for a change.....
> 
> Jim.


 
A number of companies are doing that, Northern Bank Head Office in Belfast has them for example, it's the policy of their owner, Danske Bank.


----------



## csirl (11 May 2011)

I've worked in places where there were unisex loos - usually cubicles only, no urinals.


----------



## shesells (12 May 2011)

Sorry, totally forgot about this...setting reminder for tomorrow


----------



## UFC (16 May 2011)

Use the current toilet arrangements as an excuse to have a nice walk everytime you need to go...


----------

